# Cone Yarn Sources



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for places that offer economically priced cone yarns? I already know about the Sheep Shed Studio and have gotten some of theirs, but the colors are limited. I'm looking for a source of cotton, wool, and linen for weaving purposes. And yes, Svenskaflicka is also on my list, but I was hoping to find a few others without always having to resort to e-bay.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Louet carries coned yarns, mostly in the cotton and linen. Any supplier of Louet products (SvenskaFlicka, are you a Louet dealer?) will be able to bring them in ... Flannelberry Creek is one option for you. 

We don't list it all on our website (yet) but if you look at the Louet site, you can see what you like and if you want me to get pricing info on any of it, I can do that for you. 

Also, the local mill that I deal with (Custom Woolen Mills) has yarn on cones, it's what I used for the coat I wove - I will be adding it to the shop later this year, after I clear some of our existing stock. You can order directly from them, or I can bring it in for you - if you are buying in bulk (more than 5 lbs at a time) we'll give you a discount, which may offset the shipping costs. Just use the Contact Us button on our shop page if you wanna start a conversation.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not actually a Louet dealer. I do get the Brown Sheep yarn, though, and a lot of that comes on cones-- namely Lanaloft, Nature Spun Sport, Cotton Fleece Fine Weight, and Wildefoote. Occasionally I can get cones for deeply discounted prices from the seconds and discontinued, but the colors vary from month to month.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting this FA! 

Since starting to weave, I'm looking for 8/2 unmercerized cotton for tea towels (I'm hoping to use handspun for all of my wool projects)


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help. That pretty well covers me for wool... if customs/shipping to the US doesn't steal back any savings. 

Any ideas as far as cotton goes?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

This is what I use when I want cotton http://www.peachesandcreme.com/pc_yarn_Cones.htm.


----------

